# Von der .psd zur Vektorgrafik



## Mayday (19. Dezember 2005)

Guten Abend,


folgendes, ich habe ein Design als .psd mit Photoshop erstellt, muss nun irgendwie
das Design ins Vektorformat konvertieren.

Wie mache ich das am besten?

Gruß

Mayday


----------



## josDesign (20. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt da auch noch eine Möglichkeit in PS...

Diese nennt sich 

*Exportieren | Pfade -> Illustrator...*

Ich selbst habe bereits noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit dieser Exportmöglichkeit gemacht. Wenn ich bereits weis dass ich das Ergebnis als Vektor benötige zeichne ich dieses auch immer gleich im Illu.

Aber nochmal zur Funktion. Du kannst ja in Photoshop jede Auswahl die du machst in einen Pfad verwandeln. Somit kannst du dann Pfade nach Illu exportieren.

Evtl. gibts auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit, wär mir aber neu.

EDIT: Zum Zitat von pflo...

*Solltest du nur eine Schrift in Photoshop erstellt haben kannst du diese ganz leicht per Kopieren / Einfügen nach Illu transferieren.*


LieGrü
josdesign.at


----------



## 555 (20. Dezember 2005)

Das mit den Pfaden exportieren, funktioniert nur,
wenn du die Linien mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellt hast.

Außerdem werden sämtliche Effekte, oder ähnliches übernommen.

Poste am Besten, die Grafik, dann kann man konkrete Tipps geben.

Grüße
555


----------



## gnoog (26. März 2007)

Hallo, ich stehe vor dem selben Problem. Und zwar soll diese oder so eine ähnliche Grafik gedruckt werden 

http://home.arcor.de/gnoog/rf-logo_klein Kopie.jpg

Ich habe garkeine Ahnung wie ich an die Sache rangehen soll.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. März 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

Liegt das Motiv in einer höheren Auflösung vor?
Die Schrift sollte nicht das Problem sein, sofern sie vorliegt.

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## gnoog (26. März 2007)

Schonmal danke für die rasche Antwort. 

Das Motiv ist im Originalzustand 550x400 Pixel, die Schrift ist im Original auch größer.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. März 2007)

Oh, 550x400 px sind nicht gerade viel.

Zur Schrift: Es wäre schön, wenn du den Schnitt noch vorliegen hättest, 
dann wäre das das geringste Problem. 

Bei dem Motiv hätte ich so meine Bedenken, das ordentlich aus dem Drucker zu bekommen.
Könntest du vielleicht die größte Version, die du davon hast, posten?

Grüße


----------



## gnoog (26. März 2007)

Um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen, es soll nicht durch den Drucker, sondern auf ein T-Shirt.  

Also im Urzustand sieht der Fisch so aus

http://home.arcor.de/gnoog/hechtkopf_schwarzwei%df.psd


----------



## muhkuh (26. März 2007)

Bei der Vorlage sollte der Weg über Auswahl erstellen (Farbbereich auswählen) => in die Pfade-Palette wechseln und unten den Button "Arbeitspfad aus Auswahl erstellen" klicken => Datei -> Exportieren -> Pfade in Illustrator -> speichern => die Datei in Illustrator öffnen => Str-A (alles markieren) => Strg+G (gruppieren).
Das auf beide Farben separat anwenden und zum Schluss die beiden Gruppen in einem Dokument zusammenfügen. Alternativ kann man den aus der Auswahl erstellten Pfad auch mit dem Pfadauswahl-Werkzeug (schwarzer Pfeil; Hotkey A) und per Drag&Drop in ein geöffnetes Illustrator-Dokument eingefügt werden.

Der zweite Weg wäre die Pixel-Grafik in Illustrator CS2 zu platzieren und die Funktion "In Vektor-Grafik umwandeln" anwenden. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das genau so heißt, bin noch nicht auf IlluCS2 umgestiegen. Da hat  man dann aber auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten die Umwandlung betreffend.

http://www.screenz.de/2006-05/interaktiv-abpausen-in-illustrator-cs2/#more-134


----------



## eva-lotte (19. April 2007)

ich hab dasselbe problem.
Habe nun schon aus der photoshop datei einen pfad erstellt und bei illustrator eingefügt. Nun versuche ich schon seit einer stunde den pfad wieder entsprechend einzufärben. Es ist nur einfarbig. die mir bekannte füllfunktion klappt irgendwie nicht.

was mach ich falsch? kann mir jemand helfen, bitte?

danke im voraus

mgf eva


----------



## gnoog (25. April 2007)

Das mit der Farbe habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden.
Ich habe eure Tips schon öfter probiert. 
Wie kann ich kontrollieren das die Vektorgrafik mit der. psd übereinstimmt? Ich kann es in Illustratur irgendwie nur hin und her schieben. 

Ich bitte um Hiiilfe.. das sollte doch irgendwie auf ein T.Shirt zu drucken sein.


----------



## darKuser (25. April 2007)

gnoog hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich stehe vor dem selben Problem. Und zwar soll diese oder so eine ähnliche Grafik gedruckt werden
> 
> http://home.arcor.de/gnoog/rf-logo_klein Kopie.jpg
> 
> Ich habe garkeine Ahnung wie ich an die Sache rangehen soll.



also der fisch is denke ich easy nach zu bauen, brauch auch sein zeit aber.. nicht das ding ^^ wende zu faul bist 10-20€/h(aber nur da für)  XD 
ich weiß grad net wie es mit farb verläufen ist(rotes auge) ob das einfach so geht.. aber denke schon 

p.s. nach bauen finde ich persönlich immer am besten.. weil dieses"auto nach ziehen spackt manchmal und macht dir da ganz vilee flächen( der fisch müste aber so vileciht eignermaßen gehen)


----------



## Beppone (27. April 2007)

HI, 

die Qualität der Auto-Vektorisierung, wie sie mit Illustrator, Freehand oder auch Streamline möglich ist, hängt von der Auflösung deiner Vorlage ab. Bei geringer Auflösung kann das nix werden.

VORHER solltest du beim T-Shirt-Fuzzi aber klären, mit welcher Technik überhaupt die Farbe aufs Papier kommt. Wenns ein Ausdruck ist, der im Thermotransferverfahren auf den Stoff kommt, dann braucht es keine Vektordaten!

Bei Flockfolie, die geplottet wird, siehts anders aus. Hier lassen sich nur Vektoren schneiden, Linien müssen in outlines verwandelt werden, keine Linien- oder Flächenkreuzungen, Verläufe gehen gar nicht.

Frag' doch mal nach weiteren Details, bevor du irgendwas ablieferst!?

>Grüße


----------

